# Waiver questions



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Absolutely you need the permission of the barn owner! And, just FYI-they can say no! After all, it is their insurance policy covering anyone there, and the insurance may not allow it, or it may cost a lot extra.

Personally, I have a seperate liability for my horses, it is cheap piece of mind, and be aware that even with a waiver if someone gets hurt, it may not be the actual hurt person who sues. it is their insurance company, which is happening more and more. I don;t risk it. I only have my poilcy for my guy who is at a therapy facility. (which is on top of the policy the facility has that covers me) My husband and I decided years ago that we like our home and want to continue to own it-so NOONE rides my horses.

I don't think the BO has to sign, but it should have their name and/or farm name and say some thing like....

"I ___________ hold harmless and indemnify ____________(farm name or BO) landowner as well as _________(you). I understand that horses are dangerous and engaging in equine activities may lead to injury and or death.....blah blah....

Signature and witness.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Absolutely you need the permission of the barn owner! And, just FYI-they can say no! After all, it is their insurance policy covering anyone there, and the insurance may not allow it, or it may cost a lot extra.
> 
> Personally, I have a seperate liability for my horses, it is cheap piece of mind, and be aware that even with a waiver if someone gets hurt, it may not be the actual hurt person who sues. it is their insurance company, which is happening more and more. I don;t risk it. I only have my poilcy for my guy who is at a therapy facility. (which is on top of the policy the facility has that covers me) My husband and I decided years ago that we like our home and want to continue to own it-so NOONE rides my horses.
> 
> ...


I think you may have misread the post - I said I already have permission from my friends to let someone else come out and ride. They are not a boarding facility, they are just private people with a farm and they allow me to keep my two horses there. They have 3 horses of their own as well.

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I keep mine at a friends also, and this is pretty much what she insists on if anyone comes to the farm with me, even if they are not riding.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just an fyi, a release will not prevent someone from suing you, unfortunately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ exactly. Or suing the BO.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Just an fyi, a release will not prevent someone from suing you, unfortunately.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did know this - anyone can sue for anything, but it doesn't mean they'll win. I just want to be prepared.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, most of these are mot worth the paper they are on. Makes us feel better tho.


----------

